
Google launches two-factor authentication - doki_pen
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/google-two-step-verification/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed:+mattcutts/uJBW+(Matt+Cutts:+Gadgets,+Google,+and+SEO)&utm_content=Twitter
======
bradleyland
No mention of how this affects POP/IMAP access. I guess this really only helps
if you only use web access on all your devices, otherwise the attacker simply
accesses your account through POP or IMAP.

~~~
cleverjake
You create unique passwords for each program you use within your account
settings. You have a list of all of the accounts, and you can revoke the token
at any time

------
dublinclontarf
I live in China, I dont want to tie my email to my phone number because my
phone number is tied to my real identity( requirement to get a phone number
here).

Can I opt out of this?

~~~
Kylekramer
You have to opt in.

------
georgieporgie
I would love a key, certificate, or fob based system. But as I learned while
living in Japan, any verification method which depends on your home-country
mobile phone is a bad idea.

